# Capt. Roy Marlin "Butch" Voris may he RIP



## GT (Aug 12, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2005)

Well damn. There goes another one.


----------



## GT (Aug 12, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2005)

Rest in Peace 

A Shame but likely to be true GT


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

At least he had a great life. Rest in peace, Butch.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 12, 2005)

The first Blue Angel - rest in peace shipmate!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 13, 2005)

Rest well, and thanks for your service and the great displays!


----------

